# Lab/Brand ranking



## Telephone (May 11, 2021)

I'm looking for some "qualified" opinions on these labs.  After digging around the UNCENSORED section, I do see that some of these labs have been discussed. At this point, the only reputable source I have come across distributes;
ZPHCD
Spectrum Pharma
Canada Peptides
Alpha Pharma
Balkan
Pharmacom
Magnum Pharmaceuticals
SP Labs

Someone "qualified" (meaning you've been around and know what you're talking about)... please rank these in order for me.

After being out of the loop for so long, I'm a bit frustrated right now to say the least.  Legit human-grade sources used to be everywhere and at a great price.  The only sub-human grade labs I'm familiar with, but no longer exist, were Quality Vet, Denkall, Brovel, Tornel, ect. from the early 2000s.  QV was the SHIT!

In the thread "Anybody tried us domestic supply or domestic supply?" mugzy stated that retabolil and domestic supply are one in the same.  If thats true, domestic supply doesn't distribute what RETDOMESTIC did.  Retdomestic was 10/10 years ago....that's what I need!


----------



## Robdjents (May 11, 2021)

If you have confidence in your source anything they have should be equally gtg...I get what you're saying tho....im sure someone around here has experience with one of these brands at least.


----------



## CJ (May 11, 2021)

I've never used any of them. Sorry.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 11, 2021)

I only deal w one person and none of them are listed!!!


----------



## Telephone (May 11, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I wouldn't recommend any of those sources. I'm not sure Mangum is still around, the others are hit and miss on quality and delivery.


I had a feeling I was going to hear this


----------



## Telephone (May 11, 2021)

Sicwun88 said:


> I only deal w one person and none of them are listed!!!


Yup... thats what I expected.  I'll keep digging


----------



## rawdeal (May 11, 2021)

Telephone said:


> Yup... thats what I expected.  I'll keep digging



Think "business model."  Some sources go public ... some of those may be good, some suck, many perish.  The private ones want to stay that way, and are able to stay in business despite limited exposure, for a reason.

Not making light of your situation ... been there, it's frustrating, but it takes patience in spite of any long ago connections someone may have had.  I resurfaced after 2008's ORD, armed only with email addy's from all the busted sources from SSB  :beaten:


----------



## Adrenolin (May 12, 2021)

Of those, I've only used pharmacom and alpha pharma.. both were on point. Though it was 5-10yrs ago


----------



## Adrenolin (May 12, 2021)

Turns out I was banned on imgbb for uploading images of steroids lol.. let's see if this works.  This was one of my last orders from pharmacom back in 2015. It was all g2g back then idk if their quality has changed since


----------



## Uncle manny (May 12, 2021)

I’ll second pharmacom but that was atleast 5 years ago too. Haven’t touched them since so I can’t vouch for them Today…


----------



## Brendo vitack (May 12, 2021)

I have only used Balkan Pharmaceuticals and SP Labs, and it has been the best choice I have made, but today I have an honest supplier, before I bought underground and when I tried to buy Balkan, I got it very fake, today I know which is true and false even before  to check the UPIC code on the official website


----------



## Telephone (May 12, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Of those, I've only used pharmacom and alpha pharma.. both were on point. Though it was 5-10yrs ago





Uncle manny said:


> I’ll second pharmacom but that was atleast 5 years ago too. Haven’t touched them since so I can’t vouch for them Today…





Brendo vitack said:


> I have only used Balkan Pharmaceuticals and SP Labs, and it has been the best choice I have made, but today I have an honest supplier, before I bought underground and when I tried to buy Balkan, I got it very fake, today I know which is true and false even before  to check the UPIC code on the official website



The vast majority of the reviewed labs on my list that I feel are creditable are 4+ years old.  Pharmacom and Balkan seem to be ranking higher than the others though.  I've got one chance to live my best life and playing lab rat for a underground lab doesn't fall inline with my 50 year plan


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 12, 2021)

Telephone said:


> I've got one chance to live my best life and playing lab rat for a underground lab doesn't fall inline with my 50 year plan


With respect, then going into this game also doesn't fall in line with your 50 year plan. They're called UGLs for a reason. This ain't some regulated industry with strong health & safety protections. 

I've been a regular customer for Pharmacom. Last order, 2 years ago, was for Test P and Halo. Halo was lab tested by a buddy of mine and checked out (big win, expensive little oral). Can't comment on the rest.


----------



## Telephone (May 12, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> With respect, then going into this game also doesn't fall in line with your 50 year plan. They're called UGLs for a reason. This ain't some regulated industry with strong health & safety protections.
> 
> I've been a regular customer for Pharmacom. Last order, 2 years ago, was for Test P and Halo. Halo was lab tested by a buddy of mine and checked out (big win, expensive little oral). Can't comment on the rest.



Going into this game does fall in line.  Point behind this post was to seek credited validation of quality.  Clearly this list I have is shit... or for the most part shit


----------



## Migmaster (May 12, 2021)

I personally use 7lab pharma products and have no doubts if they are legit. Now as far as strength compared to other brands I have no idea. Test e and c grew my strength fast, test and deca giving me that full feel, soft skin, constant erections almost. Winstrol gave me good pumps, hot feeling, energy. Hopefully that helps and I didn't say anything I wasn't supposed to


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (May 17, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Think "business model."  Some sources go public ... some of those may be good, some suck, many perish.  The private ones want to stay that way, and are able to stay in business despite limited exposure, for a reason.



Perfectly said. It is like that Billionaire businessman in a movie who introduces himself and the guy replies "Its funny I have not heard of you" and Billionaire says "thank you for the compliment, I have tried very hard to keep it that way".. silly but illustrates the point

when getting back into the game after over a decade, I just through out a few feelers (ie. small test/min. orders), got two packs, I ended up using both until one hired me lol but Ive since moved on. point is: sometimes the fastest, most accurate way to find something out, is just to try.
Best,
MuscleMedicineMD

ps. Trying other sources is the best way to find out which is most accurately dosed as well. ie. "x's dbol is way better than Y's, he's my go to now"


----------



## lifter6973 (May 17, 2021)

Many of those brands are legit like Pharmacom and Alpha but the sellers of those brands mark the prices up very high and call them pharma grade products which they are not.  They just happen to be very large scale UGLs with mostly good reputations. You can find other UGLs brands of same quality at better prices.
What I do is have brands like Pharmacom and Alpha as backups when the UGL scene starts getting shitty. Of course my real backup is my script test cuz I know that shit is not bunk.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 17, 2021)

op

what do you consider qualified ?


----------



## transcend2007 (May 17, 2021)

A bit more patience is what I would recommend .. you have been here less than 2 weeks (on UG) ... it would be sensible to verify diet and work are on point and perhaps make a few friends ... sources come and go while relationship made can last decades (yes even anonymous only relationships).


----------



## Telephone (May 17, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> op
> 
> what do you consider qualified ?



Before finding UG I snooped around a few other boards and over half the posts were dumbass novice keyboard experts.  I joined here because I didn't see that going on but still threw it in.


----------



## Telephone (May 17, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> when getting back into the game after over a decade, I just through out a few feelers (ie. small test/min. orders), got two packs, I ended up using both until one hired me lol but Ive since moved on. point is: sometimes the fastest, most accurate way to find something out, is just to try.



Well put.  I'm not as worried about losing a few hundred on a min order as I am with not receiving a legit and quality product.

By know I sound like I'm stuck in the past but a LOT has changed since 09.  The definition of a scammer used to be for the most part taking money then going MIA.  Based on what I'm seeing now, there seems to be a lot more counterfeit / low quality trash going around.

The pic posted of the fly in the Balkan vial got me


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 18, 2021)

I’ve heard of many of those brands. But TBH I only used Balkan pharm for orals. As long as you can verify the lot numbers on Balkan’s site of course. There are plenty of fakes of all those brands. Just be careful and be diligent. 
I think we’ve all been screwed a time or 12. 
one you didn’t mention that I seem to like is ‘Hilma biocore’. They’re pretty good but again, you’ve got to be able to verify it on their site once you get it. And by that point, you’ve already paid and received the order. 
good luck man.

ive seen the fly in the vial pic. No earthly idea how that made it past quality control, or if it was legit from Balkan, personally, I don’t have a clue. Also, I’ve never used balkans oils. But I’ve used SP. they were always on point. (It’s been a while).


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 18, 2021)

Balkan should be legit


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 18, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> Balkan should be legit


Have you ever had the oils? Super curious.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 20, 2021)

Balkan & Spectrum Pharma 

are the ones that Ive used & worked well

those were purchased in person though 

my main concern about buying online would be 

wether or not the supplier is reputable

anyone can replicate those boxes & labels


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2021)

Have you ever heard of Dr.Tillacle🧐


----------



## GoodVibelen (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey, man, I’ve seen you through the forums and am having a difficult time finding a legit source. I heard you speak of you talking to one person only. It’s obviously cool if you’re not comfortable sharing a source, but I’m doing my best to get this going, haha. Ive wasted money on bunk shit twice now after doing thorough research (mot enough apparently). Haven’t had any luck finding private labs, but they’re private for a reason lol. I’d appreciate any help, man. Thank you!


----------



## Jin (Jun 15, 2021)

GoodVibelen said:


> Hey, man, I’ve seen you through the forums and am having a difficult time finding a legit source. I heard you speak of you talking to one person only. It’s obviously cool if you’re not comfortable sharing a source, but I’m doing my best to get this going, haha. Ive wasted money on bunk shit twice now after doing thorough research (mot enough apparently). Haven’t had any luck finding private labs, but they’re private for a reason lol. I’d appreciate any help, man. Thank you!



Asking for a source is forbidden. You may ask about a particular lab in the uncensored section. 

You are setting yourself up to be scammed. 

Nobody is going to give you their private source. Especially since this was your first post and you aren’t a part of this community. 

Post an intro, participate and join our community. You’ll like it her.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jun 19, 2021)

GoodVibelen said:


> Hey, man, I’ve seen you through the forums and am having a difficult time finding a legit source. I heard you speak of you talking to one person only. It’s obviously cool if you’re not comfortable sharing a source, but I’m doing my best to get this going, haha. Ive wasted money on bunk shit twice now after doing thorough research (mot enough apparently). Haven’t had any luck finding private labs, but they’re private for a reason lol. I’d appreciate any help, man. Thank you!



Posting 2x since March, even if you are not cycling, you can visit the training pages etc and participate so people get a feel for you and your sincerity. I know it's tough in the beginning but join in more. NO one should be getting bunk gear, unless its a great knock off that got by your trusted suppliers keen eye which is still hard to believe..
so go on now, mingle with the gents,

Best,
MuscleMedicineMD


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 19, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> Posting 2x since March, even if you are not cycling, you can visit the training pages etc and participate so people get a feel for you and your sincerity. I know it's tough in the beginning but join in more. NO one should be getting bunk gear, unless its a great knock off that got by your trusted suppliers keen eye which is still hard to believe..
> so go on now, mingle with the gents,
> 
> Best,
> MuscleMedicineMD



Post is a candidate for the Sticky  Hall-of-Fame, here, and all the other boards likely to benefit  ........


----------



## Roderick67 (Aug 25, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> I personally use 7lab pharma products and have no doubts if they are legit. Now as far as strength compared to other brands I have no idea. Test e and c grew my strength fast, test and deca giving me that full feel, soft skin, constant erections almost. Winstrol gave me good pumps, hot feeling, energy. Hopefully that helps and I didn't say anything I wasn't supposed to


7lab is always legit!!!! My first cycle was with them. Test numbers through the roof


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 29, 2021)

I've used 7lab plenty of times. Use to be one of my go to's.
I went through a 3rd party. But they actually have a .com website. Apparently you can order it straight from them.. or at least that's what the site wants you to believe. I think it's extremely unlikely.
Anyway, real 7lab(oil) was always great.


----------



## Migmaster (Aug 29, 2021)

Roderick67 said:


> 7lab is always legit!!!! My first cycle was with them. Test numbers through the





MrInsensitive said:


> I've used 7lab plenty of times. Use to be one of my go to's.
> I went through a 3rd party. But they actually have a .com website. Apparently you can order it straight from them.. or at least that's what the site wants you to believe. I think it's extremely unlikely.
> Anyway, real 7lab(oil) was always great.


I do go straight through them. Actually have my 6th order on the way. Npp and test prop. 8 vials npp and 6 vials test prop for $305. Don't let the price deceive you either. Only test I have used where you absolutely need an AI on hand


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 29, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> I do go straight through them. Actually have my 6th order on the way. Npp and test prop. 8 vials npp and 6 vials test prop for $305. Don't let the price deceive you either. Only test I have used where you absolutely need an AI on hand


Wow. That’s crazy. Hardly find a reputable .com anymore.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 30, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I’ve heard of many of those brands. But TBH I only used Balkan pharm for orals. As long as you can verify the lot numbers on Balkan’s site of course. There are plenty of fakes of all those brands. Just be careful and be diligent.
> I think we’ve all been screwed a time or 12.
> one you didn’t mention that I seem to like is ‘Hilma biocore’. They’re pretty good but again, you’ve got to be able to verify it on their site once you get it. And by that point, you’ve already paid and received the order.
> good luck man.
> ...


I read awhile back that Hilma was known to have microbiological contamination in some of their products, so a no go for me but test is test


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 30, 2021)

Apollo said:


> I read awhile back that Hilma was known to have microbiological contamination in some of their products, so a no go for me but test is test


I’ve not heard a report on their oils. I’ve never used theirs. Just orals, actually just Anavar. It’s pretty decent I believe. Mg for mg Balkan is definitely stronger.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 1, 2021)

This is my rule of thumb.
1. Ugl usually use a secure email..
2. Most of them do not have a website only a list. They will only email you a list if you ask for one. And usually it may be a automated list with ordering instructions
3. No one should order from anyone that solicits on a forum and sends unwanted pm’s
4. I will say for me anyone I have dealt with usually will not send tracking. ( there are exceptions). They have the tracking number so they can follow there package but will only share it with you if your pack doesn't land or you try to sham them.
5. Never have a pack sent right to your house. I have done it and belive me once that money sent it is a uneasy feeling till it shows up
6. inspect every vial in the light . Make sure the oils is Patrick’s free. In this day and age you never know. I have a had a floater or two but sometime it may be a fiber from the filter. If they are reputable they will resend. Things happen.
These are the rules I follow.
If you follow this forum and share and use your due diligence you may find that this is a great place to be.👌


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 1, 2021)

You are going about this all wrong.

If you want to research gear, research the source not the product.

When you find the right source, they can name their product dogshit and it will be legit.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 1, 2021)

I have never use the dogs shit but brand.. are they legit?
hahaha there would be a dog doing poopie on the labor.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

I agree. Good sources don’t solicit because they’re good sources and don’t need to advertise risking it all for a few sales.
ive Only come across one .com that’s ever been legit. And I’ve seen many. Many! It’s a guessing game and it’s expensive, youve Got to verify the source .
hey Bad- those fibers you mentioned. I’ve got a test 300 with a very tiny filter fiber in it. I’ve still used the bottle, I just watch that fiber and make sure it doesn’t get in my barrel. 
what happens if it does? I’ve had little brown flakes too from a filter, I was told no worries and just ignore it, I did. everything was fine.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 1, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I agree. Good sources don’t solicit because they’re good sources and don’t need to advertise risking it all for a few sales.
> ive Only come across one .com that’s ever been legit. And I’ve seen many. Many! It’s a guessing game and it’s expensive, youve Got to verify the source .
> hey Bad- those fibers you mentioned. I’ve got a test 300 with a very tiny filter fiber in it. I’ve still used the bottle, I just watch that fiber and make sure it doesn’t get in my barrel.
> what happens if it does? I’ve had little brown flakes too from a filter, I was told no worries and just ignore it, I did. everything was fine.


Is a 50/59/70$. Bottle of oil worth a abscess or a hospital stay.. through it out  and be done with it.🤙


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

No sir. Been there done that. 
Ok. You're right. I just didn't know if I should toss it. Wasn't sure if it was an issue.


----------

